# MySQL Passwort per "root" Zugriff ändern?



## FortunaFan (15. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe ein ganz großes Problem. Ich habe einen eigenen Root Server bei server4you.de. Leider waren die Ladezeiten sehr Mager sodass ich den Server rebootet habe. Jetzt stimmt das MySQL Passwort aber nicht mehr (Ist das gleiche wie das Root Passwort) per Root Zugang kann ich mich aber einloggen. Ist es möglich per "root" Zugriff das Passwort der MySQL Datenbank (phpMyadmin) selber zu ändern? Wenn ja wie, mit welchem befehl. Bitte um schnelle Antworten. Dort ist Linux drauf.

Mfg, FortunaFan


----------



## generador (16. Mai 2005)

mysqladmin -p root "neues Passwort"
oder gib einfach mal mysqladmin --help ein

oder frage den chat-support von server4you


----------



## Fabian (16. Mai 2005)

Oder mySQL ohne Benutzerrechteabfrage (da gibts nen Switch) starten, Passwort neu setzen und restarten...


----------



## FortunaFan (16. Mai 2005)

Super, hat geklappt... Danke!


----------

